# Sweet gum burl



## Trob115 (Apr 2, 2021)

Today I found a massive sweet gum burl walking through the woods after turkey hunting.
Has anyone ever turned one before and does it have much figure ? I know each burl is different, but I've never seen one on a gum tree.


----------



## Tony (Apr 2, 2021)

I've never turned it but a lot of guys have and liked it.


----------



## Karl_TN (Apr 2, 2021)

Never seen a burl on sweet gum tree before. Did you get any pics?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Trob115 (Apr 2, 2021)

Karl_TN said:


> Never seen a burl on sweet gum tree before. Did you get any pics?


I'll try to post a picture in the next couple of days. I didn't take one today .
It's the only one I've ever really noticed. We have tons of gum trees around here.


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 2, 2021)

I would harvest it, if it was mine, never know what you will find inside....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ray D (Apr 3, 2021)

Looking forward to seeing this burl. We have a ton of sweet gum in Florida and have never seen one bigger then a baseball. Nice find


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 23, 2021)

Trob115 said:


> I'll try to post a picture in the next couple of days. I didn't take one today .
> It's the only one I've ever really noticed. We have tons of gum trees around here.


Ever get back to take a picture? Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Trob115 (Jul 23, 2021)

Nature Man said:


> Ever get back to take a picture? Chuck


Nope It honestly slipped my mind. Next time im there I'll try to remember to grab a picture

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Jul 23, 2021)

Dang, never saw a burl on sweet gum and we had a lot at last house. Definitely never saw any walking…


----------



## Trob115 (Sep 17, 2021)

Finally, some pictures. Still the only one I've ever seen on a gum tree.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Ray D (Sep 17, 2021)

Very nice.


----------



## wyowoodwrker (Sep 17, 2021)



Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 17, 2021)

If I saw a massive sweet gum burl walking through the woods, I would shoot it or run for higher ground.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 18, 2021)

I have had a chunk of sweet gum burl about LFR sized. It really wants to crack. I cut into slabs -sealed and put it in cool dry spot in shop and when I found it again in was dry and nice. Looks like a nice one.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JonLanier (Sep 24, 2021)

I love!!! Turning Sweet Gum... Burl would be a treat that can't be beat!


----------

